# hamstring tightness



## rjenn86 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am trying to find an ICD-9 code that fits with hamstring tightness. I was wondering if I coould use a strain code or if I should go with a contracture code. Thank you.


----------



## Jo Anne Russell (Sep 18, 2013)

*Hamstring Contracture*

I would use 718.45 or 727.81


----------

